# This guy ate too much



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What do you think?


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Holy, beachball!  

Kuan, do you know if there's something wrong with the guy or is that really just fat? So weirdly round, like he's pregnant!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Don't know, but I think it's photoshopped. Look closely, nice stretch marks!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

See what happends when you go on a McDonald diet for more then 1 month!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

lordy lordy, its the cirrhosis of the liver poster boy.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

^^  

LOL. Yeah, he looks like a serious beer boy!

Also looks like a duck when the skin is blown out for Peking.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

hey, where'd you find my pic....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, I think you're right: it's seriously foreshortened!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

kuan, 
change the face a little and you have a picture of 2 of my brother-in-laws!!
but.... they claim they are not overweight at all!! i guess they are undertall.
kat


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

lol some woman would find that sexy...you know, if you labotimized them, pumped them full of heroin, and removed their eye balls.lol


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

He's gonna get diabetes, if he doesn't have it already.


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

his arteries have been squished in to a dimension unlike ours, between space and time.....everytime i look ...i must question this world in which we habitate.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I was sitting here drinking my morning coffee, perusing Cheftalk, and deciding whether I had the energy/motivation to go for a run.

You just helped me overcome my laziness. :bounce: 

Mark


----------

